
Games, not school, are teaching kids to think - akbarnama
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/11.05/view.html?pg=1
======
baldfat
As an adult games are what really flexes my mental capacity. Work and life are
kind of on auto pilot since I had years to perfect my system.

